# One Happy TTS Owner.



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys and gals.

Picked up my new TTS end of last week and to say i am happy with it is a understatement. Very chuffed with it and as with all things you always worry over the details and did you order the right spec etc etc. Second i saw it sat outside with the sun beating down on it i could not be more chuffed! 250 miles in and it drives like a dream and plenty fast enough, sounds mega too specially on up changes in dynamic mode. Anyway here is some pics for anyone looking to maybe order a similar colour combo. Daytona grey with Rotor grey interior. Thanks again and have a good one.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Very nice.I think it's fair to say you can't go wrong with Daytona Grey,a nice classy colour!

Didn't fancy the red interior then?


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> Picked up my new TTS end of last week and to say i am happy with it is a understatement. Very chuffed with it and as with all things you always worry over the details and did you order the right spec etc etc. Second i saw it sat outside with the sun beating down on it i could not be more chuffed! 250 miles in and it drives like a dream and plenty fast enough, sounds mega too specially on up changes in dynamic mode. Anyway here is some pics for anyone looking to maybe order a similar colour combo. Daytona grey with Rotor grey interior. Thanks again and have a good one.


That's a cracking looking car. Glad your happy with it, I'm sure I would be [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I was going to ask you what colour it was, like it.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

leopard said:


> Very nice.I think it's fair to say you can't go wrong with Daytona Grey,a nice classy colour!
> 
> Didn't fancy the red interior then?


Well I had one of those panic moments and was going to change the order but I've had red leather on a BMW previously and I recall liking it at first but it soon grew tiresome. Don't get me wrong it looks great, specially on a grey car but I didn't want to risk it. Same deal with the colour and Sepang blue. Love the colour, however I just wanted something that would stand the test of time. Probably a cop out and I played it safe mind  But I can live with that cause as you say it looks nice and classy.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Grey maybe playing it safe but it looks absolutely stunning... And i think the grey interior does contrast against the exterior to not look boring at all.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

aquazi said:


> Grey maybe playing it safe but it looks absolutely stunning... And i think the grey interior does contrast against the exterior to not look boring at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Are the diamond patterned seats standard in the TTS or an optional extra?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Daytona really comes alive in the sun. Loved it on my A3. Lovely car, congrats. 8)


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Alan Sl said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > Grey maybe playing it safe but it looks absolutely stunning... And i think the grey interior does contrast against the exterior to not look boring at all.
> ...


First off thanks guys, its very much appreciated. I will say i have a family member who is looking for a car currently and we went round the dealers looking at cars. Was funny as the salesmen and managers were more interested in looking round the TT than selling us a car it seemed. So thought thought that was pretty cool. 8)

I can confirm the quilted (diamond) leather design you see on my TTS is standard. Hope that helps.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Stunning car mate, what do Audi call your alloys ?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

kennowaybino said:


> Stunning car mate, what do Audi call your alloys ?


Thanks fella. This is what they call them pasted from the order form:

19" x 9J '5-parallel-spoke Star' design alloy wheels with 245/35 R19 tyres

Cheers.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank's mate


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunning best of luck with it 8)


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks stunning, and what great shots. Cannot go wrong with a nice grey, though I've only once had that colour myself (MG Maestro, anyone?).

The grey interior is a super choice too, though I might have gone for red, having had it in my SLK. Yours will still look good in ten years, when white with red might look dated, or at least very 2015!


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Great choice , lovely looking car


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks great! 8)

Congrats!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. Well i was back and forth on the idea of red calipers too but i thought there is next to no red on the car apart from the S on the badge. Had i gone for the red calipers i maybe would have stumped for the red interior too to balance things. But i chickened out. :wink:


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Stunning!

My order is going in this week for the same colour, but with red seats and red calipers.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

NoelTTS said:


> Stunning!
> 
> My order is going in this week for the same colour, but with red seats and red calipers.


Great choice NoelTTS, i think with the red calipers and the red seats they will tie in together very nicely indeed. All the best with it, you won't regret it i'm sure.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Your car looks absolutely stunning mate.
Think I will try my hand with the dealer to see if they will throw in the Autoglym lifeshine for free. :wink: :wink:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

nick_S - a point of curiosity - why would anyone be worried about what their car looks like in 10 years' time?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

ROBH49 said:


> Your car looks absolutely stunning mate.
> Think I will try my hand with the dealer to see if they will throw in the Autoglym lifeshine for free. :wink: :wink:


Yeah well if its free why not go for it. I personally wouldn't have bought if it was not free as i am into detailing myself. What i do like though is the kit you get which must cost a fair few pennies and is nice for washing on the go


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

With all the lovely cars on here I've been having doubts about my colour choice but your pics have put all my my indecision to bed, so a hearty thanks.

Whilst my colour is the same I've gone for the black leather, red calipers, privacy glass and 20" wheels. Thought the red calipers would go well with the small amounts of red detailing.

Two weeks to go - can't wait. My first TT


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

StevesTTS said:


> With all the lovely cars on here I've been having doubts about my colour choice but your pics have put all my my indecision to bed, so a hearty thanks.
> 
> Whilst my colour is the same I've gone for the black leather, red calipers, privacy glass and 20" wheels. Thought the red calipers would go well with the small amounts of red detailing.
> 
> Two weeks to go - can't wait. My first TT


Awesome SteveTTS and welcome to the TT family. I'm on my 3rd now and can't seem to get away. Glad the pictures have helped you with your doubts. Once you see it sitting there ready to pick up remember to control your expletives.  Holy sh*t was my phrase of choice that day. Suppose thats a good thing as i too had doubts and the release of all that worry could only be a good thing. 8)

Enjoy it, not long to go now and get pics up when you can as it sounds like a lovely motor. Take care.


----------



## soundboy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sweet. I ordered Daytona grey but keep thinking I should've ordered black, but you have just put my mind at ease for the next 2 months of waiting with those pictures!! Gone for the same alloys but with black interior to match the extended black leather pack. Also opted for tech pack, comfort pack and Electra folding mirrors. Can't wait! Think I will now just be looking at these pics everyday!


----------

